# my LGDs - Sadie and Dakota



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been asking questions so I thought some of you might like to see them. Go to http://happygoatranch-rylie.blogspot.com/ and check out Rylie's blog. He is one of my bucks and he likes to share happenings around here.

Denise


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

First, love the names of your LGDs. I noticed in the one pic, the still puppy fir, and it's adorable. Of course, since they're LGDs I understand to remember their purpose, but cute is cute. Pic of them working the fence line is great. Rylie's blog is a blast! :slapfloor: Good thing you introduced the LGDs or I might have missed the blog. AWESOME-can't say that enough. :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah cute dogs and cute blog


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks!!! I am glad you enjoyed the blog, hope you'll add it to your favorites and visit often!!!

Denise


----------

